# Advice on Engine for FFB tabbert classic



## 97117 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, does anyone know where I can get a replacement engine for an FFB motorhome (tabbert classic 570 twin axel rigid body 1993). 
Current dead engine is: peugot diesel turbo 2500cc.

Alternatively, can anyone advise on if it's possible to replace with other types of engine. Apparently the space for the engine is quite small.

Any help much appreciated. Someone drove our van into the ground without water and blew the pistons!!! We want to replace the engine in order to sell the motorhome as we can't keep it any longer.

thanks for any help!
Cath


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Catherine,

Sorry to hear of your problem, a couple of sites which may be of help;

http://www.247spares.co.uk/
This broadcasts your requirements to car/van breakers, who will phone you if they have the part in stock; you then negotiate price/delivery directly

http://www.delfindesigns.co.uk/
Derek *may* buy your van as it stands, he does refurbish vans as well as sell bits.

Hope this helps


----------

